
Under pressure from EMI, RIAA could disappear - nickb
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080111-under-pressure-from-emi-riaa-could-disappear.html
======
daniel-cussen
It's nice to see competition doing its thing and breaking up oligopolies.

